# Intelligence and Illness



## Mari (Mar 1, 2010)

Although this occurred a long time ago it still occasionally comes to mind to bother me. About thirty years ago I was under psychiatric care and was given a very complete assessment at the end of which it was determined that I did not have any specific disorder. At my last visit with the psychiatrist she offered me these words (of wisdom?) "You are too smart to be sick and with your level of intelligence you should be able to handle any issues without my help." 

If I could see her today I would want to tell her that intelligence is not helpful without knowledge, information, and a good support system. I would also want to ask her to explain how a person can be too smart to be sick. When I do think about this it does cause me a great deal of distress so I would appreciate any comments.  Mari


----------



## Domo (Mar 1, 2010)

My only comment is that that is rediculous....

Doesn't make sense to me at all.

I'm sorry that this caused you distress :support:


----------



## forgetmenot (Mar 1, 2010)

Intelligence does not give you an automatic out of illness  It may help you understand why things happen but it does not eliminate the fact we all need help,direction, guidance from time to time regardless of our intelligence.  This statement almost infuriates me  if you are intelligent deal with the sadness depression the pain on your own because you know how  There are many intellectuals that suffer from mental illness who have reached out for help   It is the ones that know they need the help and get it are the intelligent ones.  What she said makes no sense too me   take care   I hope you reach out when needed for any assistance you deserve to keep you well and strong


----------



## Murray (Mar 1, 2010)

I also think that is untrue. I don't see how you can be too intelligent to be sick. In fact, I almost think that being intelligent makes it worse. My husband and I have often kind of joked that we wish we were stupid because then maybe we would be oblivious to so many of the things that bother us and cause us distress. We tend to over analyze everything and tell ourselves that we should be able to figure out everything on our own.  

I hope that didn't come out as too offensive, sorry. I am truly sorry that your psychiatrist said something that caused you such distress.


----------



## Andy (Mar 1, 2010)

In my opinion your old psychiatrist made a very ignorant statement.  I think someone like John Nash for example, would put a big hole in that theory of hers.  Personally I know a lot of really brilliant people who happen to have mental illness.  Unless your psychiatrist actually meant something else by that statement, I would not take that to heart.  I mean I am sure your intelligent lol I wasn't saying to ignore that.  I hope you did end up getting that knowledge, information and support despite what she said.


----------



## SoSo (Mar 1, 2010)

Wow, what a thing to say to a patient.  Dumbfounds me, really!  In fact that statement she made in itself is 'dumb' and untrue.  Like others said, many, many intelligent people get 'sick' whether it is physical, emotional, mental, etc.  Even under the best of circumstances in life it is always nice to have help or support from those we know care about us and when we need it, from professionals.  Perhaps she phrased it wrong and thought she was encouraging you in her own small way.  A few years ago, perhaps 15, I went to emerg as I was having a breakdown.  The triage nurse said to me and I quote "people like you make me sick, you really do" and I ended up in worse shape over her comment, hid for weeks because of it.  Then I realized what she thought was not important so I came out of hiding and got help.  What was important is that I was seeking help, dealing as best I could and eventually did get out of the depression.  I might have suffered an emotional breakdown but in the end I realized I was a stronger person than her because I would never judge nor condemn a person like she had.  I would not have gotten as strong though if I had not received the support and help I needed and for those who did support me I am forever grateful.  Sorry her comment has caused you distress.
:support:SoSo


----------



## Andy (Mar 1, 2010)

SoSo said:


> A few years ago, perhaps 15...


 This made me chuckle...cute.  
I agree that there are some people out there not just in mental health but medical field that can say some awful things, I have come across my share as well and it is really hard, especially when your in crisis.  I think you did the right thing though SoSo. Proving to yourself that her two cents did not matter. :2thumbs:


----------



## Yuray (Mar 1, 2010)

psychiatry, comprehension, and diagnosis has come a long way in 30 years.......but somewhere, stupidity and ignorance are always waiting in the wings, and always have been, with no shortage of those willing to dispense it.


----------



## Mari (Mar 3, 2010)

> We tend to over analyze everything and tell ourselves that we should be able to figure out everything on our own.



I think this might be a part of what I was left with and it was a very long time before I considered asking for professional help in any form. It did leave me over analyzing everything because I would think 'If I am intelligent enough to handle my issues on my own but I am not handling them well then I must not be intelligent' and all kinds of other circular thoughts. I am really not sure that things are that much better today but I guess all we can do is keep trying.  Mari


----------

